# Im never hungry anymore



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

I cant feel hunger anymore. I know that I should be eating by now and I feel that my stomach is empty but I dont feel the need for food. No hunger.

My lifestyle is very stationary so that might be why?

Is this just regular depression or maybe connected with DpDr?


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

I get the same thing. Eventually I feel very weak and have to eat something. Normally it’s cereal or buttered bread lol. I used to be a heavy eater due to athletics but now I just go to school/work then come home and lay in bed.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I wish I had this problem  I am fat


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

I had this a few months back, had to feel sick before I would eat. Now I can eat anything but the hunger is just a feeling, its not ravenous hunger were I would specifically like to enjoy a particular meal or something, like I'm not like I proper fancy a pizza or anything. It sucks proper arsehole because I used to love food. Now I can't even be present while im eating it.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

FirstAid said:


> I had this a few months back, had to feel sick before I would eat. Now I can eat anything but the hunger is just a feeling, its not ravenous hunger were I would specifically like to enjoy a particular meal or something, like I'm not like I proper fancy a pizza or anything. It sucks proper arsehole because I used to love food. Now I can't even be present while im eating it.


 yea occasionally I'll "want" a big meal but it's just to fill a physical need not an emotional desire. I hate this bullshit.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I rarely feel hunger anymore. When I used to drink, that's the only time I really ever felt truly hungry in the past several years. Eating is a purely rational activity most of the time. I suppose one of the benefits of that is I likely won't be getting fat anytime soon (not that that would matter to me either, I'm sure).


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I've had periods like that many times. These days i actually have an apetite tho, which is nice


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Pondererer said:


> I've had periods like that many times. These days i actually have an apetite tho, which is nice


Savour it mate, savour it.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I have this as well. I would often avoid breakfast as I would feel sluggish and nauseas in the mornings. However this has changed with imipramine and I now always eat breakfast. I have cereal that i like for breakfast as well which is better. I don't know why but I still don't feel AS hungry as other people. But am eating more since imipramine and sleeping better.

Perhaps because the insula is shut down in DP where you experience interoception of internal body states such as air hunger, disgust and hunger for food as well I imagine


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

I had this too. Felt nothing. Horrible. U'll be fine..... I even wanted to quit life. Have hope x


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Had the same, even Marijuana could not give me the munchies, i discovered waffles/chocolate dipped in milk, and milk in general, are nice in this situation, for some reason i mostly consume milk, bread and fast food besides all vitamin and supplement pills, when i have this eating problem.


----------

